# Latest RCI Points Chart



## gaylebat (Aug 24, 2011)

Can anyone please advise me of the latest available RCI points chart, I am still awaiting my Title Documents so can't access RCI at the moment.


----------



## stonebroke (Aug 26, 2011)

*Unsure?*

Not sure what you mean by "points chart"?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 26, 2011)

There is no one chart to tell you the number of points required for all the RCI points resorts...they are all different

To see the number of points required for a reservation at a particular resort go to RCI.com...dont sign in

click on the "Resort Directory"  tab

either enter the resort id number or search for a resort

If you dont see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 than its not an RCI points resort. if you do see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  than it is an rci points resort

On the Resort information page for an RCI points resort you will see a link on the left  

See RCI Points Value  click on it to go to the points chart for that resort...

You can click on the above link to see the chart for Wyndhams Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans


I hope this answers your question.  If you are asking something else, like how many Wyndham points are required to deposit for  an RCI weeks reservation,,,ask your question again, but you will have to be a little more specific


----------



## gaylebat (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks very much.  You were very helpful.  But what happens if I want to stay at a resort that doesn't have RCI points.  How much is that going to cost me?


----------



## ronparise (Aug 26, 2011)

There are weeks at weeks resorts that you can get to with your RCI points account.  I think the charts on these pages, although several years old will come close


----------



## stonebroke (Aug 28, 2011)

*I can check*

Send me a private message as to the resort you are looking at and when and I can see if there is any availability and how many points it would cost.  Points has some availability looking at weeks resorts but you don't see as much looking via via points at the weeks resorts and I a guess visa versa.


----------

